# Bhai Taru Singh Ji Shaheed - Sanctity Of KESH



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 27, 2006)

Bhai Taru Singh Ji is one Famous shaheed of the Sikhs who was SCALPED ALIVE. Bhai Sahib Ji was born in Village Pahluu ( fromerly lahore Dist but now in Dist Amritsar) on this day in the year 1717. He lost his father as a child and was brought up by his mother who was steeped in Gurbani and Gurmat lifestyle. As such Bhai ji was early on influenced to be a solid Sikh.




 

After the defaet of Banda Singh bahadur and His shedee together with about 700 of his followers in Delhi, the Governemnt of the Mughals declared Sikhs persona non grata and issued orders that any Sikh Man woman and Child was to be seized and put to death immediately.  Thus the Sikhs moved out of populated areas into the jungles and mountains...here and there some lone Sikhs could still be seen.

Bhai Taru Singh Ji continued to live in hsi village in sikhi sroop becasue of his immense personal influence as a known humanitarian....all the Hindus and the Muslims of his village loved Bhai Sahib Jee.  Any passing Sikhs would always stop by at bahi ji's house and would be well fed and looked after.

In the same village lived a man named Harbhagat Niranjania Hundal.  The Hundals were descended from a Sikh of Guru Amardass ji. This man was a good Sikh of Guru Amardass Ji and used to japp Niranjan Niranjan all the time..thus the name Niranjania. He was appointed to one of 22 Manjis ( centres of Missionary parchaar) set up by Guru Amardass ji. But later on His own son, Bidhi Chand altered and adulterated Janam Sakhis of Guru nanak to make the Sakhis fit hsi style of "sikhi"....and thus the Niranjanias/Hundals became anti-sikh while still retaining the sikh "parcharak" title. The Niranjania named Harbahgat was the MAHANT in this village and he was jealous that a Sikh like Bhai taru Singh ji was so popular due to his gursikhi jeewan and in full sikhi sroop.

He went to Zakria Khan Governor of Punjab and told him about Bhai taru Singh Ji....the Mughal Force came and arrested Bhai taru Singh Ji. Zakria Khan told Bhai Taru Singh Ji..Rebels like you should be beaten with shoes...Bhai Sahib Ji relied it is evil Governoers like that you that deserve such treatment. This enraged the Governor and he ordered that Bhai Sahib Jee be SCALPED ALIVE..if he refused to cut hsi hair and reneounce sikhi and become Muslim.  Bhai Sahib Jee was Martyred by being Scalped Alive in 1745 in the Nakhas Bazaar of Lahore.

Some historians have recorded that  as Bhai Taru Singh Lay bleeding...reciting Japji sahib and prepared for death....soon after Zakria Khan was afflicted with Urine Stoppage. He was suffering acute pain and some one suggested that his pain would be alleviated IF his head was struck with the shoe of Bhai Taru Singh Ji. In Acute pain Zakria Khan agreed to be beaten with Bhai Sahib ji's SHOES...every stroke of the shoe on his head was accompanied with  alittle urine release...and whenever the beating stopped..so did the flow of urine...Zakria Khan eventually died after a severe beating in an effort to expell all his urine..and then only did Bhai taru Singh breathe his last.

Bhai taru Singh Ji gave his scalp rather than his KESH...today go to any Punjab Village and you will see thousands of Sikhs who have given away their KESH....for FREE.  It is obvious that we are mssiing something that Bhai taru Singh Ji knew for a Fact.. KESH are too valuable a GIFT to be thrown away for free like that....more valuable than even life itself.

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## Admin (Jul 16, 2016)

*They Need Our Help by GURMEET KAUR*

February 18th, 2010                           

Thanks to the buffoonery of Bollywood and a complete image assassination by our own Punjabi Cinema, we Sikhs have finally realized that the only  way to counter an unacceptable expression of thought is to create a more powerful one - coming straight from our heart. ‘Creativity' and not ‘protest' is the way to go.

It has started to sink into even the old fashioned minds that the media  is the most effective tool for the preservation of our history, culture and  values and to re restore our true image; that due to lack of an effective Sikh  media, we have suffered immensely; that history has and will always be written by those who have an effective means to communicate.

  Thanks to this awakening, creativity is starting to be inspired and a whole new generation has determined to change it. In the last decade,  many efforts have changed the course by carving small but significant niches  in the Sikh media arena. Be it Waris Singh Ahluwalia aspiring to mark the  acting scene in  Hollywood, Ish Kaur fighting the Punjabi big-screen boys, or  documentarians such as university student Valarie Kaur or high school  student Angad Singh educating post 9/11 America how to open its mind;  they all are striving for a common goal - for the world to see the Sikhs for who they truly are. 

  When you start to talk about the positive Sikh media, the name of _Vismaad_  whose vision has led to a series of high quality  animations around Sikh history - emerges  as a  shining star.

  Vismaad has in the past six years given us three wonderful animations  starting with _Sahibzadey_ whose adorable signature painting became an  icon in many a household ... and a computer wallpaper too. 

_Rise of the Khalsa_ evokes the justice-seeker in every Sikh heart.

  And the beautiful _Sundari_ that awakens the sleeping spirituality in all of us. 

  Recently we had a chance to screen the latest of its creation in our city of Atlanta in Georgia, U.S.A. - "_Bhai Taru Singh_".

  Until now, we all know Bhai Taru Singh from the classic painting by  Kirpal Singh, depicting him more or less  as a middle aged man. The image invariably comes before our eyes when we recite the lines in the ardaas, honouring the  martyrs 'who gave their scalps but not their hair' - _jinnah singhaan singhniyaan  ney dharam heyt sees dittey ... khoprriyaan luhaahyiaan .._.!

  But after watching the film, you will see young Taru Singh who was martyred at the age of only 24, through the eyes of a younger sister,  Taro, his only Sikh companion growing up, and the one he would leave to fend for  herself after walking the path of martyrdom.

  And through the eyes of his mother who raised him as a Khalsa, knowing  well the odds of his survival as he achieved his prime sporting its visible  identity.  

  And through the eyes of the residents of the village Poohla - Hindus and  Muslims, men and women, elderly and children alike - who revered him as a saint  and protected him from the evil shadows of Lahore as long as they could. 

  It took Vismaad eight months to get the right image of Bhai Taru Singh - ‘The True Saint' - along with what we already know of him - ‘The Fearless Soldier'. You will fall in love with the imagery. 

  From now onwards, I know that whenever I will hear the name 'Bhai Taru  Singh', a kind face and a melodious voice will warm my heart. A life of devotion and service  and a death of dignity will enrich my spirit.

  Through this movie, he becomes your child, your brother, your life-hero who lives each moment as a true servant of humanity, the lover of life  even in death, which he willingly invites as yet another extension of his  life - playfully, meditatively and inspiringly.

  We see him as he walks to Lahore with the full knowledge that it's a one-way journey, accompanied only by  a blessing and the desire that he serve Sikhi to the last breath, with his articles of  faith  ... and his faith ... intact. 

  He becomes an eternal testament to the unshorn hair as an inseparable part of the Sikh identity; our connection to the Guru.

  The filmmaker's dedication to revealing Sikh history in its full glory is reflected in all of his movies. Butby  bringing this story to the screen, his desire to underscore the importance of unsorn hair to a Sikh remarkably succeeds.

  While the third movie was being completed, a widely circulated image of a barber showing off the chopped off locks of a Sikh boy was featured in  ‘Outlook' magazine in India in an article entitled "Gobind's shorn flock".  The everyday reality in Punjab, when visualized in that article, stung the hearts of many, including the film maker and Bhai  Taru Singh came as his response to that searing image.

  The animation quality is pretty good, considering that Vismaad goes with 8-12 drawings or frames per second (instead of the standard 24 frames)  in order to squeeze into the budget of under $300,000, as opposed to a  Hollywood animation that would easily run into tens of millions of dollars. Yes,  that's what it takes for them to produce one 90-minute feature-length film. 

  35 full-time employees worked for 18 months to bring out this beautiful and inspiring  film from their animation studio based in Mohali, Punjab.

  The script, dialogues and usage of gurbani and Punjabi is inspiring and educational. There is a lot of research that has gone into  the accurate portrayal of the man and his times. The voice-over artists for  all the lead roles in Visamaad films have been extremely talented and have brought all the  roles to life in their true imagery.

  The graphic artists and animators come largely from West Bengal and  Orrisa, so to get them to reflect the true image of Sikhs and the landcape of  Punjab is a challenge. To foster local media talent, Vismaad has started to train young Punjabis in this art and media form. The details in the movie from the little prop artifacts such  as the rugs, pots and pans, to the long shots of the village take you right  into the heart of 18th century Punjab, capturing its breathtaking colours and atmosphere.

  Matching the quality of graphics is the playback music. Atul Sharma as a music director is simply brilliant. From a customized traditional  Punjabi folksong, "Ghori", to the shabads and the heroic ballads - ‘vaars' - the music is so exquisitely done that you wouldn't want to leave the screening without owning a sound track of the movie.  The voices of Jaspinder Narula, Bhai Satwinder Singh and Tigerstyle leave  you moved, teary eyed and charged.

From _Sahibzadey_ to_ Bhai Taru Singh, _one can see that  the quality of the films keeps improving. There are a few places Vismaad could do a bit better, though. The flavour of dramatization that appeals to a western/  educated audience is a bit different and could be adjusted. The scenes could cut from one to other quicker, leaving some thinking to the audience and the songs  can embody some story-telling for the sake of brevity and audience  engagement.   The story of Mughal atrocities is getting a bit repetitious, so Vismaad can insert a break by moving a bit closer to modern history.

  The movie is not released for DVD sale yet and Vismaad has carefully chosen a fee based screening model to recoup at least some of the losses they incurred with the DVD release of previous movies. 

  All of their previous films were hacked, packaging duplicated and widely sold by large scale businesses to make tons of money. "Make  Money?" - They would beg to disagree. The pirates claim they were doing a seva by copying the expensive DVDs priced at $10 and distributing them  free to the sangat for the purpose of "parchaar". 

  It isn't seva. It is killing the industry. 

  Big DVD shops in U.S.A. and Canada that function under the guise of "non-profit" and "seva" have participated in this theft, which has cost losses amounting to hundreds of thousands of  dollars, with unknown profits to themselves.

  There is no doubt that we have been longing for our films made by our own. We agree that Bollywood will not do it for us;  Hollywood  couldn't care less. We also know that we have money to spend on movies and entertainment. Some of  the latest Harbhajan Mann's films fetched more money than contemporary Hindi films, the audience being largely Punjabis and Sikhs in the diaspora and  back in Punjab and India.  

  So why do we disrespect the evolving industry that portrays the right Sikh image by choking it in  its nascent stage?

  I realize I probably should not be comparing a Punjabi live-action film  costing millions, with a low-budget Sikh animation film - but if we don't show these projects our full support and enthusiasm, how will we  get anywhere ? 

  Surprisingly, due to the personal commitment of the creator, director and co-founder of  Vismaad, S. Sukhwinder Singh, and the support of visionaries worldwide, the company is truly emerging as a  film house and studio that is here to stay. 

  If you take the initiative to screen ‘Bhai Taru Singh' in your city; Vismaad will gladly work out an arrangement with you and guide you through the process.  Sukwinder Singh is on his North America tour so if you want to be inspired as well as strengthen this ligththouse of our media, please contact him. 

Don't wait for the DVD release. A group screening with the sangat, followed by a ‘Behind  the Scenes" presentation by the Director, will leave you inspired, trust me.   

  [_Please go to_ www.BhaiTaruSingh.com _for more info_.]


----------

